# Non-Latex Gloves



## MMiz (Feb 14, 2005)

95% of the time I'll wear latex gloves on scene.  I really don't have a problem with them.

Some days I seem to be very sensitive to latex, and will pull a box of Nitrile gloves out of the supply cabinet.  I always get comments on my purple gloves on scene, but that's really besides the point.  They always seem to break on me, in fact they always break on me.

Does anyone have similar experiences?  Do you have a certain brand or company you stick with?


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 14, 2005)

I am alergic to Latex, and artificial scent (why they put "Mint Scent" in the gloves is beyond me) I have not had that problem with any brand that I use.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 14, 2005)

We use latex gloves on the ambulance, but I wear nitrile gloves at work.  I spend on average about 6 hours a day wearing nitrile gloves, and don't seem to have a problem with them.

I still prefer to wear latex when dealing with a patient because the gloves are so much thicker and more durable than nitrile.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm allergic to latex as well, but all our ambulances have nitrile gloves on them. Even the ER keeps more of them than the latex on hand.
Actually though I prefer latex, I can feel better through latex gloves and they aren't as bulky as the nitrile.

And ours are blue...not purple


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Feb 14 2005, 09:43 AM
> * I'm allergic to latex as well, but all our ambulances have nitrile gloves on them. Even the ER keeps more of them than the latex on hand.
> Actually though I prefer latex, I can feel better through latex gloves and they aren't as bulky as the nitrile.
> 
> And ours are blue...not purple  *


 I am not allergic to latex. We have nitrile as well, both blue and purple.


----------



## Jon (Feb 14, 2005)

I prefer Latex for IV starts - thinner, more flexible.

For most else I use the purple nitrile. Although work has the Free-Form extended cuff - I could get used to using them   They FEEL and STRECH like latex, but are 100& latex free.


I've had some latex sensitivity, usually with bad dry skin and nasty rashes. No hives or anaphlaxisis. What I have more of a problem with isn't latex, but the powder on the ceap gloves. Sugical powdered I don't have a problem with, just the cheap ones.


Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm allergic to the powder they put inside the gloves.  I'm fine until I take the gloves off - something about the powder hitting my skin & the air???  My hands itch immediately and turn bright red.  If I have to use powdered gloves, I don't take them off until I'm right in front of the sink - then I scrub them well, dry, and put a special hand lotion from the dermatologist on.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 14, 2005)

Mine do the same as you rescuecpt, but even when I wash it off about an hour later, I have these horrible itchy red blisters where ever the glove touched me. Maybe I need some of that cream ya got! Lol, I just avoid latex when I can.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 14, 2005)

I bought Nitrile gloves from the Henry Schein Catalog, the were purple... and smelled (and tasted) like bubble gum.

So we turned it into a joke, were riding along with the medics, he asked if I had "another piece".    Handed him a glove from the cabinet, and a pair of scissors, told him to just cut a finger off.

 :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 14, 2005)

ROFL, do you make a habit of smelling and tasting your equipment?


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Feb 14, 2005)

Lemme tell you now, if you think yer developing a latex sensitivity, quit using it now. We have a girl on our service who developed a severe latex allergy from overexposure, and contact can cause seizures and violen behavior, she is also now allergic to alot of foods and chemicals. Literally, she will have a reaction from walking into a room where someone pulled a glove from a box of pwdered latex gloves and inhaling the particulate.

Occupational latex allergy from exposure is very very bad news, so dont screw around with it, I would suggest you ask your employer to go latex free on your rigs and if they refuse, contact OSHA and see if they can offer assistance. If you cant do anything about it, then seriously consider quitting, your health is more important than that job, most services are goin latex free and it will eventually be mandated, so it wont be super hard to find a safe service.


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Feb 14, 2005)

kimberly clarke manufactures nitrile safeskin and they are about the only cost effective yet durable nitrile gloves out there.


----------



## GFD940 (Feb 14, 2005)

Nitrile gloves tend to tear because the material lacks the elasticity that latex has.

If you want to avoid developing latex allergies down the road, check your glove's spec sheet for the latex protein level.  It is the latex protein that causes the allergy.
Digitcare's Barriermax and Halocote gloves have levels so low that they are undetectable.  Also, to check a gloves quality, check to see if they are tested by a third party such as Underwriter's Laboratory or if they are NFPA certified.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Feb 14 2005, 03:57 PM
> * ROFL, do you make a habit of smelling and tasting your equipment? *


No... I ordered them on purpose. As a joke.

I'm severely allergic to latex, which is weird b/c it's like it came on suddenly. I always wore safegrip latex gloves. One day my hand were swollen, right up my arms. I couldn't wear them anymore.

I thought the bubble gum gloves would be nice for peds patients. They are supposed to be used for dental care (which makes sense).

Also..

Our EMS region requested years ago that all equipment be latex free. We don't carry any latex gloves, and our diagnostic equipment is also latex free. One thing people have to watch is nasal airways, some catalogs don't say certain brands are latex. We have PVC nasal airways.


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not allergic to latex.  I'm allergic to the powder in the non-latex powdered gloves.  Weird, I know.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 14, 2005)

It's not weird Rescuecpt, a number of people at the ER I did my clinicals in had that same problem.


----------



## ma2va92 (Feb 15, 2005)

all rigs have non-latex.. gloves....ya just never know.. when you will find that pt.. so better safe that sorry


----------

